# Gypsy Nirvana - AK-48



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

*At first we didn't care much for the AK-48 but after it cured it was like a total different weed. Very easy to grow, clones well, likes LST, and topping. It says 47 day flowering time but we found that it's more like 56 days or longer. Three or four bongs and your set for a few hours or longer. Taste and smells like lemon starburst. We would rate this a 7 1/2 or 8 out of 10.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2007)

Good...I have some on the way!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 22, 2007)

i have my AK-48 germinating right now .. thanks for the info on it ... cant wait


----------



## Merlin11 (May 16, 2009)

I bought these same seeds from Gypsy Nirvana and they all died? I have three left and am realy  scared to even try to sprout them. Is there something specal you did to sprout these? Anyone else notice that GNs site wont let anyone post reviews of there seeds anymore? Its been over a year? Hmmmmm? Thanks


----------



## erwinsweeney (Jun 3, 2009)

I have some goin right now that I bought from Buy Dutch Seeds.  I haven't had any that didn't sprout.  I have two nice girls you can check out in my grow journal.  I had them on 24/0 for 2 months, and they have been on 12/12 for 3 days now. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42681&goto=newpost


----------



## Vegs (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome pics TBG! This is so funny... I am doing AK48 next after this mystery grow I have going on now. 

Looks like the seedbank I ordered from sent me something other then LR2 beans. Matter of fact, I don't have auto's at all so I really have to wonder what I have growing. =( At  least I have one confirmed female.

Check it out for yourself.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40599


----------

